# DS #3357: My World My Way (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4475^^


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 5, 2009)

o.o...is this game any good?


----------



## abbadab (Feb 5, 2009)

RPG for girls?!?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 5, 2009)

hmm
(i would refrain from asking those questions in case you dont wanna get flamed for being a noob)

some form of RPG i think
and from the looks of the boxart font and the main character, its actually girl themed!


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Feb 5, 2009)

American Female Simulator


----------



## zackfiles (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh snap, its out.

Yes, the main character is a girl, but don't let that stop you from playing it! It's supposedly humorous in a few ways, including entrance upon battle, story line and some others I can guess.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 5, 2009)

From IGN:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Elise is a beautiful princess who has been given everything she's ever wanted. Upon turning 15, she realizes there's only one thing in the world she lacks -- a handsome boyfriend. She sets out to remedy this by asking her father to hold a ball in her honor, to which every prince from every kingdom is invited to come and try their hand at wooing her. However, only one young man catches Elise's eye, and, as it turns out, he is no prince, but an adventurer. Knowing that fate itself has ordained him as her true love, she confesses her desire to share in his life ... Only to be flat out rejected, unless she can proves herself to be a worthy adventurer on her own. And so, much to the Kingdom's shock and dismay, Elise, the clueless princess, sets out on her adventure! It's her world, her way, and as long as she can help the weak, slay the monsters, and win enough fame, she'll get her happily ever after!


----------



## aimansss95 (Feb 5, 2009)

anybody want to try this? i wonder if it's good...


----------



## Rebellion (Feb 5, 2009)

Apparently, the game is supposed to be unique, like you can change the landscapes/experience rates/money rates in this game with points. Or something like that. *reads wiki again*. Yeah, something like that.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard this is good.. supposed to be funny, gonna try it..


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 5, 2009)

From the IGN review, it takes a lot of the good things about the Master of the Monster Lair engine and adds a funny and well written storyline on top of it with much better characters.  It's an RPG with random battles, but you use Pout Points (the games take on Magic Points) to customize almost every facet of the game, such as random encounter spawn frequency, level of monsters you are fighting, XP gained from the battles, you name it.

They gave it an 8.0 and praised it's innovation, so I think it'll find a niche in the American RPG fan's sights a lot better than Master of the Monster Lair did.

Edit: Random boxart observation - that pose and the guy who is a bit miffed behind the lead character remind me quite a bit of the anime Slayers, as does the general tone of the story.  So those afraid that this is a "girl RPG" might want to think of it like that series instead.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 5, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> From IGN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess its the american way.
have it your way


----------



## aimansss95 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rebellion said:
			
		

> Apparently, the game is supposed to be unique, like you can change the landscapes/experience rates/money rates in this game with points. Or something like that. *reads wiki again*. Yeah, something like that.






really?
maybe i pass...who knows! maybe i'll become gay playing this game! maybe i'll get it for my little sister


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 5, 2009)

It got a 31/40 from Famitsu if anyone cares o_o


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Feb 5, 2009)

When I first saw this game, I thought it was a sequel to TWEWY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll still give it a try though, it's supposedly a decent game based on reviews.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 5, 2009)

Why is Axel from the Kingdom Hearts series on the cover?


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 5, 2009)

The only reason I'm getting this is because it's made by Atlus. They charm my pants off.


----------



## Midna (Feb 5, 2009)

The girl on the cover's got big ( ) ( )s


----------



## zerolinks (Feb 5, 2009)

spent twenty minutes running through it, and its definately not bad
there are some funny quirks but i totally felt gay going through the opening story line
but it seems pretty solid. 

worth a look?? yes, i think so


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 5, 2009)

Hot Damn! Finally out (not that kind of out, it's not a girly game). This should have all the trimmings of a good RPG. Plus a bizarre story and characters to keep your interest. Thank you Atlus (by the way I'm buying the cart soon).


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am really excited to play this. It's supposed to be fun from what I hear, and got a few pretty decent reviews. 

The amount of people that aren't going to play it simply because it has a girl as a main character is so sad. "OMG, this game will make me the gay."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh well, your loss.


----------



## pakoito (Feb 5, 2009)

Bubiz!


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL @ the intro to the game "We're  talking Level 99 in Handsomeness"

Kinda funny being a girl for a change.


----------



## Anj (Feb 5, 2009)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> LOL @ the intro to the game "We're  talking Level 99 in Handsomeness"
> 
> Kinda funny being a girl for a change.


Is that the guy with the red hair on the cover? If so.... that girl has bad taste in men


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 5, 2009)

This game can only remind of those spoil brats at their sweet 16 birthday party; does anyone have any idea how manipulative this game can be to a spoil child? ANYONE?!?!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 5, 2009)

as far as unexpected releases go, this one is pretty much the king. Probably going to buy this one, if I know what to say to the cashier (thank god it's nearing valentines day)


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 5, 2009)

think I will try this game y'never know it might be reasonably ok


----------



## Chanser (Feb 5, 2009)

Added icon.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ Woah I'm not the only person to ever name a game character that.

I wonder how many people will pick up the game for the non-existent anime tits.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2009)

woot, its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i been waiting for this, since i last saw the trailer for this game, haha, a game that let u do whatever u want, but hmm, i wonder if they let u customize the drop rate of rare items? ^^


----------



## Ruri (Feb 5, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> When I first saw this game, I thought it was a sequel to TWEWY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original name in Japan was *The World Revolves Around Me*, which was even closer (but remember, TWEWY's name in Japan was It's a Wonderful World, so...)

Anyway, this game is apparently by the people who made *Master of the Monster Lair* / *Dungeon Maker*, and is fairly similar in some ways with various improvements.  So if you liked that game, you'll like this.  If you didn't, well, maybe the improvements will fix the parts you disliked.

But it isn't really that aimed specifically at girls, beyond having a female main character...  although I think it's interesting that they'd choose a boxart that is clearly aimed at giving that impression.


----------



## da_head (Feb 5, 2009)

i'll give it a shot

i found decisive proof that this game cannot possibly be aimed towards girls. (the whole prince story is just a cover up)

why? the main character has big boobs


----------



## lcleong (Feb 5, 2009)

is this game working perfectly fine with R4 1.18?


----------



## Porkdish (Feb 5, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> ^^^ Woah I'm not the only person to ever name a game character that.
> I wonder how many people will pick up the game for the non-existent anime tits.



I am ever so slightly more subtle, I name my flat chested anime heroines 'Paizuri' for a few ironic chuckles.


----------



## toszi (Feb 5, 2009)

Rhapsody type o' game.
Anyway, anybody found a way to get past the piracy fix, yet?
I try it on my super card DSONE and it just blanks. =(


----------



## miruki (Feb 5, 2009)

Finalllyyy~~!!


----------



## Djay187 (Feb 5, 2009)

toszi said:
			
		

> Rhapsody type o' game.
> Anyway, anybody found a way to get past the piracy fix, yet?
> I try it on my super card DSONE and it just blanks. =(



I've been playing for about 30 mins on my R4 and not come across any problems yet.


----------



## Diosoth (Feb 5, 2009)

midna25 said:
			
		

> The girl on the cover's got big ( ) ( )s



A 15 year old with the body of a 25 year old... yeah, Japan's never drawn THOSE types of characters before...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 5, 2009)

Its actually a really good game, I've recently not been able to get into these sort of games but this one seems fresh and has something that seperates it from the rest.

Little bit sickly at times though but far better than Master of the Monster Lair which was really disapointing.


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmm, this game is weird. Kinda of a game that make you o.O

I didn't like the game much but a game I would play if I'm very bored. The gameplay aren't that excellent. Like Hadrian said, it's a little bit sickly at times. 

Hell, I fell sleep when I was playing this game last night.


----------



## yagdub (Feb 5, 2009)

Diosoth said:
			
		

> A 15 year old with the body of a 25 year old... yeah, Japan's never drawn THOSE types of characters before...




watch some anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for first place Bleach with Orihime ;P 


ofc you coultd say that as irony then i just didnt catch it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

It's pretty basic RPG fare. Like Rhapsody, it's probably perfect for the fledging RPGer. Looks good, plays pretty good so far, and it's got a good sense of humor. Fairly rudimentary, though -- almost homebrewish -- but that kinda adds to its charm, I suppose.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha! What a theme to a game... something to "interest" everyone


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 5, 2009)

maaan that girl has boobs O.O


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2009)

toszi said:
			
		

> Rhapsody type o' game.
> Anyway, anybody found a way to get past the piracy fix, yet?
> I try it on my super card DSONE and it just blanks. =(



nope, tested on my EDGE, got through the whole town and no problem, u probably have to wait for a new update


----------



## Man18 (Feb 5, 2009)

Its by atlus so im totally going to play through it.


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL, her name is Cunt,


----------



## ryukyus (Feb 5, 2009)

The Art workis  very nice, but it's a first person rpg which are not my thing,  but yet still better than that  dungeon lair thing, I'll play till I get bored.


----------



## LagunaCid (Feb 5, 2009)

Um, call me whatever you want.
But I'm not prepared to ply an RPG with a spoiled princess as a main character.
Especially not in public


----------



## Legobot (Feb 5, 2009)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> Um, call me whatever you want.
> But I'm not prepared to ply an RPG with a spoiled princess as a main character.
> Especially not in public



That's a bit snobbish don't you think?

The stoyline sounds a bit predictable but you never know


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 5, 2009)

Why is this game telling me I'm a young lady of 15?  I mean, I can understand that the DS has no peripheral with which to invade people's privacy to tell them their accurate age and gender, but what lead them to that assumption?

Plus which I'm having a little trouble relating to the main character, what with being stranded in the economic class that has to juggle two full time jobs to make enough to pay rent.

So does this game ever let up on the latest Japanese trend to categorize characters into severe labels and then dictate what they want us to treat those labels as?  I guess what I'm asking is, does this game remain superficial and stereotypical the whole way through, or do we get some pay off for the shameful constraining attitude the labeling process this game's storytelling has?  That's a bit of a spoiler question, really, so there's no need to answer it yet, but I would enjoy this game moreso if we don't get assaulted with monarchy = ditzy/spoiled and NPCs = weak losers.  It's just rather a negative in a detrimental way of approaching reality for the writers to include lines calling people we haven't met "too weak" or whatever.  I guess that's asking a lot though from a game where the very first mission is to commit genocide.  

This game sure came out pretty soon after Masters of the Monster Lair.  I haven't had time to get to the third floor yet in that one.  But anyways, onto this game.  I'm afraid they have to lose points for the shop menu.  That top screen goes completely unused, and the fact you can't see the effect of your merchandise in the shop is both poor salesmanship and very early 90s.  The pathetic thing is, I get the feeling that the game designers will cite their games own words in case any gamers discover and point out any other flaws in their game.  On the other hand, I don't think they will, since people will be paying money in order to own it.

Edit:  Oh wait, on second thought I think the stat numbers turn red in the shops if they're an improvement.  Pretty subtle, though odd they weren't consistent with the arrows in the equip menu.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Feb 5, 2009)

The game is pretty silly, story wise but I'm enjoying how it plays....and as long as you dont mind a character where you roll your eyes at like every line she says, well it's a fun game.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 5, 2009)

yup, definitely a Japanese animé game when the prince looks more feminine than the princess.


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 5, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> yup, definitely a Japanese animé game when the prince looks more feminine than the princess.



But he's so dreamy!  Even if taking care of his hygiene and not looking like doughy meat does make him unmasculine and less of a hard-drinkin', wife-beatin', gun-totin' REAL man.  

On another note, the music seems nice so far.  At least the theme seems slightly more distinct than what you might usually end up with.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 5, 2009)

So far I am really digging the game. It feels like a satire of JRPG's in general, and makes many efforts in making fun of the genre. Personally I have always wanted an RPG that takes the piss out of the RPG genre. Kind of reminds me of what Slayers did to "swords and sorcery". 

Also, kind of refreshing to play as another gender, and see an RPG story from a different perspective. I liked Rhapsody also, and didn't feel ashamed playing it, because of pre-conceived notions of what men should and shouldn't play.


----------



## War (Feb 6, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Why is this game telling me I'm a young lady of 15?  I mean, I can understand that the DS has no peripheral with which to invade people's privacy to tell them their accurate age and gender, but what lead them to that assumption?
> 
> Plus which I'm having a little trouble relating to the main character, what with being stranded in the economic class that has to juggle two full time jobs to make enough to pay rent.
> 
> ...


I think you are looking WAY into the issue. The game says you're a 15 year old girl because it's telling you as if you were the actual character. It's not saying you, in real life, are a young 15 year old princess who is loaded with cash.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rofl


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 6, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm asking is, does this game remain superficial and stereotypical the whole way through, or do we get some pay off for the shameful constraining attitude the labeling process this game's storytelling has?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(GreenBanana @ Feb 5 2009, 11:32 PM) ...a hard-drinkin', wife-beatin', gun-totin' REAL man.



I see what you did there...

Anyways. Atlus = Gold in my book. I will play this game. I'm a 28 year old guy who plays a DS in public, how much more "gay" can I get?


----------



## Kite Lanford (Feb 6, 2009)

It's pretty hillarious on how you're able to shape each area.

The magic system is kinda unique is that Elise (Princess' default name if anyone cares) doesn't do the casting, but through her parrot. Consenquetly, she has to get hit by spells so the parrot can learn then.

The humor in the game reaches it's peak in terms of Fourth Wall breaking, where at times, Nero will ask you what monster to make the boss (or not use one at all) after Grass Town. I however wonder if it takes two playthoughs to fight every single boss.

The slime companion from "Master of the Monster Lair" returns, though a different color, with a few thigns not changing. It's still important to watch how you fight and how you plan growth though.

All and all, a good game and many more to follow, for all the humor it's good for.


----------



## War (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ds/myworldmyway

4 reviews as of the time I'm making this post, 67% score. 



			
				RPG Fan said:
			
		

> Clocking in at *a measly 20 hours*, with very little replay value, this is not a game that will be worth hard-earned money.



Wow, that's the most ridiculous negative comment. It's a game for a HAND-HELD. Most RPGs don't even last that long.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 6, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ds/myworldmyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats very ridiculous. All of a sudden 20 hours of game-play is "measly" according to RPGFAN?! Honestly, if all my RPGs were 70+ hours, I would probably quit the genre. Heck, I wish more were around 20 hours in length.  

My play-through of Chrono Trigger DS was a "measly" 13 hours, and I loved it!


----------



## elfsander (Feb 6, 2009)

At least it's not bad for a game I never heard of till now.


----------



## deathfisaro (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the concept is very interesting. There should be more like these.

Except... The princess left the castle with 500G. Uh.. Carrying a diamond (or equally valuable material in this game's world) the size of your head didn't cross your mind...?


I play Soft House Chara's games just for gameplay. Main character being a spoiled teenager princess doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 7, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ds/myworldmyway
> 
> 4 reviews as of the time I'm making this post, 67% score.
> 
> ...



Metacritic doesn't know how to review DS games. IGN does


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Any luck on DSTT? Gets an error for me. Never seen this one before... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_[Rom loading failed]
disk errcode=-81
Please reset system._


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 7, 2009)

So my character, "BigOnes", is looking for the perfectest boyfriend in the entire freaking world, which I control. Shouldn't be that hard, right?


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this any good? the concept sounds promising, and the boxart implies lots of humor and loads of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try it once I have my SDHC reader back


----------



## Kirrayz (Feb 7, 2009)

I seem to have a problem running the game on my R4, after the opening cutscene where the princess sets off it just fades to black and I can't do anything it doesn't seem like anyone else has a problem with the game but does anyone know what problem i may have?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Feb 8, 2009)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Is this any good? the concept sounds promising, and the boxart implies lots of humor and loads of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a lot of fun and as long as you don't really take it seriously and realize that it's a satire then the story is really enjoyable...
If you take the story too seriously it's pretty bland in and of itself but between the gameplay concept, the humor in the dialogue and how it makes fun of stereotypical RPGs and the occasional breaking of the fourth wall, well it's a really good game (despite it's girly looks). I would definitely recommend picking it up


----------



## ZPE (Feb 8, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Metacritic doesn't know how to review DS games. IGN does



Some of IGN's reviews, well a lot of them lately have been poor. Ubisoft games hit high scores for example (not a lot of games get near 7.5). Anyhows, Metacritic compiles review ratings so obviously it doesn't review them. It's always better to get more than one opinion on a subject.


----------



## deathfisaro (Feb 8, 2009)

Sigh I didn't know most of pouting effects last temporarily. I thought I could have more control over the whole game...


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 9, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Any luck on DSTT? Gets an error for me. Never seen this one before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was able to load it and play on both a DSTT running 1.7 and one running 1.6 with easy, no errors and I'm up to about 6 hours of gameplay on the 1.7.

What I'd do is back up all your roms and reformat the MicroSD card, see if that works.  If not, try download it from a different place.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I fixed that problem. But it wouldn't create a save file the last time I tried.

I'll report back in a while afterward.


----------



## ryukyus (Feb 9, 2009)

Kirrayz said:
			
		

> I seem to have a problem running the game on my R4, after the opening cutscene where the princess sets off it just fades to black and I can't do anything it doesn't seem like anyone else has a problem with the game but does anyone know what problem i may have?


Dude if you have an R4ds just  switch to yasuto firmware instead, and you  won't have anymore problems, that's  what I did thx  to someone on this site


----------



## Dark_linis (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont know... maybe they have a bad rom? It works fine on my r4 no problem. I'm using v.18


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 9, 2009)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Well, I fixed that problem. But it wouldn't create a save file the last time I tried.
> 
> I'll report back in a while afterward.



If you run across any other problems, let me know.  Outside of the ARM error, I've been able to overcome most DSTT rom issues with reformatting.


----------



## 3020 (Feb 9, 2009)

Seems like an interesting game. Not really afraid of it turning me "gay" though since I just finished rhapsody I don't think I can go any gayer.


----------



## omatic (Feb 9, 2009)

3020 said:
			
		

> Seems like an interesting game. Not really afraid of it turning me "gay" though since I just finished rhapsody I don't think I can go any gayer.



If a game turns you gay, you'd be the first. Not to worry, I'm sure someone would come up with a cheat to reverse it if you so desired.


----------



## Ruri (Feb 14, 2009)

omatic said:
			
		

> 3020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cho Aniki.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice game etc. but it awfully looks like dungeon maker and i even see references to it like when u go to succubus dungeon, it had to be remade by a dungeon maker xD and same monsters items battle style etc.


----------



## GardenProphet (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know if this ais the raight place to post this, but I'm desperate. I love this game, and I'm in total crisis. 

Help! My friend deleted my damn save file! I was about 40? hours into this game (and I love it) but my friend accidentally overwrote my saved game, and it's gone! 

::cries emo tears::

I know it's a long shot, but if *anyone* has a saved game from the start of the Chaos Lands Arc (3rd adventure), I would love you FOREVER. FOREVER


----------

